
Ask HN: Any pain points in choosing a cloud/hosting provider? - magacloud
Gartner featured 15+ cloud providers in their magic quadrant this week. If every customer is going to pick only those 15. What happens to the other 100+ providers. Are there any pain points in choosing a right cloud provider? What is your recommendation?
======
QuinnyPig
A lot of those other providers are niche offerings, or are otherwise
leveraging existing business relationships. They aren't trying to devour the
world, they'll be very happy with a small sliver.

~~~
magacloud
Thanks. They can be happy with small silver. From the enterprise or startup
side, how will one pick who is the right partner to go with.

It appears like, there is no pain point in choosing a cloud/hosting provide?

